
Google kills goo.gl - foxhop
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17184164/google-alphabet-url-shortening-service-closed
======
foxhop
And just like that a huge swath of the Internet looses links due to link rot.

Putting your data in google.is like putting your data on an inspector gadget
exploding letter.

I remember thinking shortener services are scary for this exact reason back
when they were first created.

Maybe we need a non corporate backed shortener service that has the staying
power to surpass shuttering like this.

~~~
stantyan
They wrote, "all links will continue to redirect to the intended destination
after March 30, 2019".

Other than that I agree on all your points.

